# P's in Miami



## AJB (Oct 10, 2009)

Been lurking MS for a while but never posted. I went ou two weeks ago canal hopping with Two buddies. It was pretty cold out in the early AM. I was using a Rattlin' Rap and caught two small Large mouth(no pics). The LM's felt very cold. Saw five P's but could not get them to strike the Rap so I switched to old faithful(live Shiners). I caught three of the five and my buddies caught the other two. They were all released in great shape to be caught another day.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome Aboard!! Nice first report and nice pix. Keep em coming


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Welcome Aboard!! Nice first report and nice pix.  Keep em coming


Yep, the rule is you have to top your last report every post. Some of us don't have to worry about that, but it looks like you can catch some fish.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's great to see them eating!
Great to see them period!
They have been VERY scarce since the cold snap.
I have noticed they're more active in the canal systems rather than the private lakes they used to roam. 
I have seen plenty fatalities along shorelines of these private land locked lakes that used to hold the biggest peas I have ever caught.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome to the forum and congrats on the report.... hope its not the last


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Great 1st post!
Keep em coming.
I will take a single malt Scotch please.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

good show, congrats, -are peacocks related to cichlids (sp) or oscars??
-'tide


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Can i order some peacocks for brevard county :


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> good show, congrats,  -are peacocks related to cichlids (sp) or oscars??
> -'tide



I have been told by several that they are?

I know the ones down here are Butterfly Peacock.
They had also introduced Speckled Peacock but those didn't fair too well.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Memory says cichlid, a quick search confirms.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=peacock+bass+cichlid&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=b0392b745bc1178e


----------

